

Ask YC: Going to switch to django from asp.net, any advice? - rksprst

I'm going to start working on a couple of web apps and have decided to switch to django. I am most comfortable with c#/asp.net and mssql, but have decided to try out django for a couple of reasons:<p>1. I want to develop on os x and not boot into windows (as I also have a couple iphone apps I've done, and I hate using windows... just a personal preference)<p>2. Windows server prices are expensive (even something like mosso)<p>3. I want to learn something new, I'm getting bored with c#/asp.net<p>So I wanted to ask if you guys have any advice about django or about switching away from asp.net? I guess I want to know if (in your guys' opinion) making the switch is worth it?
======
lethain
That's a pretty broad question. Rather than talk of _switching_ from asp.net
to Django, it's important to just run out and do a few quick and dirty
projects to get your feet wet. From there you can make a personal decision
about it.

If you're looking to learn new things, instead of just picking up a new
framework, I think there is a lot to be said for stringing together your own
framework. In that regard, PHP is a really easy way to get started, although
the language isn't overwhelmingly gorgeous.

Django does open up some interesting work opportunities, especially it's
somewhat over-represented in the small/medium newspaper world.

~~~
rksprst
Thanks, I've never made such a drastic switch so it's great to get some
feedback from people who have more experience.

I didn't think that django had much work opportunities, so it's great to hear
that. I don't particularly like php (though I've made sites with it) so I'd
prefer not to go that route. But building my own framework is a great idea,
and the challenge will be much more interesting than learning an existing
framework.

------
babyshake
Go to straight to App Engine. You can always do Django on top of App Engine,
but we've found that GAE already comes with most everything we need in a
framework.

------
ojbyrne
learn python?

~~~
rksprst
Is that supposed to be helpful? I think it's pretty obvious that you need to
learn python.

~~~
ojbyrne
You're right, I was being snarky. Sorry. But seemed like an obvious answer.
Django is actually a great vehicle for learning python for someone who
understands basic web development.

